# button



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2010)

Search'n a yard in town, 1870's, and I like to look for coins as a rest from the probe. I cant nail this one down, can anyone I D  this button....  Thank You


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2010)

Cant make out the text on the back. It's definitely navy of some sort (I believe).  But the words on the back will tell us more.

 I'm looking thru this site, first look I cant find it, but still probing...

http://www.colchestertreasurehunting.co.uk/navy%20buttons.htm

 Yes, it's and english button site, but it was a start.  Hard to find button reference sites ya know... [8D]


----------



## Dale (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice button,it is a naval reserve button from about the 1940s. It is in Alphaeus H. Albert button book, Record of American Uniform And Historical Buttons Bicentenial Edition on page 104 *131A they do not have a value listed for it, that means they are common. Sorry!  Good Luck THing! Dale


----------



## robert murray (Nov 10, 2010)

use a wire wheel on a dremel to clean up the back.i always use my dremel on metal items i find and it cleans them up nicely


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 10, 2010)

it likey says Scovill MFG Co Waterbury, probably the most famous button maker in the USA.  If you find a valuable button its best not to clean it with anything other than soap and water or you risk ruining it.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 11, 2010)

Cleaned it up a little, thanks for the info.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## THE BADGER (Dec 1, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE GUNTHER'S RIGHT AGAIN I CAN READ THE SCOVILL MFG,WATERBURY ON THE BUTTON. THE BADGER


----------

